# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Welcher Mastfu

## myjuice

Liebe Gemeide ich habe ein altes Mistral Classic und wrde es gerne mal fahren. Leider habe ich keinen Mastfu dafr und wrde gerne von euch wissen was ich dafr fr einen brauche und wo ich den herbekomme  :Big Smile: 

Wrde mich ber eure Hilfe sehr freuen --> Bild vom Board:

----------


## nepumuk

zum Beispiel:

http://www.dailydose.de/cgi-bin/fram...igen/index.php

----------


## myjuice

falls du mir einen bestimmten Mastfu verlinkt hast hat das nicht funktioniert ich komme nur zur private ads bersicht  :Frown:

----------


## marli

Hallo,

wenn mich nicht alles tuscht, hat man bei Mistral eine Platte aufgeschraubt, in die dann der Mastfu eingesteckt wurde. Die Platte hatte 2 Schrauben mit dem Metallplttchen unten drin, so wie man es Heute auch hat.
Ich sehe ber dem Brett hngt noch ein Energy XR. hast du den Mastfuss auch schon probiert??

Gru Marcus

----------


## myjuice

Bei dem XR ist der Mastfu glaube ich fest eingebaut -
ich wsste zumindest nicht wie man den abbekommen sollte  :Smile:  Wo bekomme ich so eine Platte her bzw hast du ein Bild wie die aussehen msste?

----------


## nepumuk

sorry!
dann hier: 

http://www.gunsails.de/de/kat.php?k=14

wave oder tendon base wre passend

----------


## myjuice

Passt das Teil auch? http://www.dailydose.de/private-klei....php?id=125668

Und auf den Pin von der Wave Base passt dann jeder Mastbecher oder?
http://www.gunsails.de/de/pro.php?p=232



DANKE

----------


## marli

[QUOTE=myjuice;41065]Passt das Teil auch? http://www.dailydose.de/private-klei....php?id=125668

Das schaut gut aus, so weit ich mich erinnern kann haben die so ausgesehen,
aber das ist halt schon sehr lange her, ich schaue mal ob ich bei dem alten Zeug im Keller noch was finde

----------


## myjuice

schau mal  :Smile:

----------


## marli

Hallo,

sorry, aber ich hab nichts mehr von den alten Systemen, aber vielleicht hast du ja bei Ebay glck oder hier bei den Kleinanzeigen

----------


## myjuice

Vielen Dank frs nachschauen  :Smile:  Werde morgen wahrscheinlich den Mastfu von Gunsails http://www.gunsails.de/de/pro.php?p=232 bestellen und hoffe auf die Kompetenz von nepumuk dass das Teil auch passt  :Smile:

----------

